# pilote scanner Canon



## Macintouch (6 Octobre 2002)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai téléchargé le nouveau pilote pour Mac OS 10.1.3 pour les scanners Canon (je possède le CanoScan N676U). Mais l'installation de ce pilote ne fonctionne pas...J'ai déjà dû attendre le lendemain pour voir apparaître quelle application allait l'ouvrir (en effet, au début, le système me diasait qu'aucune application ne pouvait ouvrir ce fichier) et une fois l'ouverture de ce fichier réussie, l'installateur du pilote ne trouve pas d'emplacement pour l'installer...Comment faire?
merci


----------



## rillettes (6 Octobre 2002)

ben vi...comment faire ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2002)

même problème pour moi avec scanner Canon N670U... where is le pilote ? lancer Classic ?...bbeeeeuuuuuaaark... hors de question.
VUescan fonctionne. Il est en Anglais passe encore mais il est surtout payant 40$ : hors de question pour un scanner à moins de 100 Euros.

avec N676U il y a à coup sûr une solution vu que ce scanner est livré dans le "Pack FNAC" (eMac+imprimante s300+scanner N676U).


----------



## ibabar (6 Octobre 2002)

salut!
en effet, c'est un peu galère car y'a aucune explication correcte sur le site canon
donc c'est un driver natif sous X

après avoir décompresser le fichier, il faut chercher le plug-in et installer ce plug-in (glisser-déposer) dans les librairies correspondantes
pour moi, ce fut dans:
_ graphic converter
_ photoshop
on peut ensuite scanner sans problème depuis ces applis

je crois d'ailleurs que les softs canon sont à balancer car autant que je m'en souvienne, sous puma, ils lancaient le mode classic (beurk)
bien sûr il faut un logiciel (pas de soft de scan intégré à OSX, contrairement à W$ XP...

si vous galérez pour ce que je viens de décrire, allez faire un tour sur le forum de macbidouille (rubrique hardware) et faites une recherche
car de mémoire, je n'arrive pas à retrouver le chemin de la librairie!
@+

ps:
_ c'est ambigue et je ne suis pas sûr que les buses de la FNAC aient relevé cette subtilité: "fonctionne sous OSX (en mode classic)" dixit le site canon
_ même leur site est pourri puisque certaines pages ne s'ouvrent pas
_ j'ai voulu régler ce problème (le driver) à l'apple expo mais seul canon pro (solutions pour les métiers de l'image et créatifs) et canon photo (appareils) étaient présents: pas de stand propriétaire avec les scanners...!


----------



## colibri (6 Octobre 2002)

Je suis depuis peu propriétaire d'un N1240U et j'ai effectivement DL le driver de canon pour OS X.2  à savoir "ScanGear CS 7.0X" (celui livré avec tournant sous 9)...L'install n'est pas trop compliquée le seul hic est que ce driver est considéré comme un plug in....et qui dit plug in dit aussi application qui va bien avec...donc si vous n'avez pas d'applis genre photoshop, photoshop elements ou bien encore graphic converter ben vous pourrez pas scanner sous X, il vous faudra passer par Classic et par l'appli fournie par canon ainsi qu'avec ScanGear en version 6.x...
Concernant l'install...pas besoin d'attendre qu'il trouve où installer le plug, le plus simple et le plus rapide est de lui indiquer directement: à savoir dossier import/export du dossier plug in de l'appli...
Voilà...je confirme donc ce qui a été dit plus haut...

Par contre quelqu'un connait-il une sorte de tutorial ou pas à pas concernant l'utilisation de scanner car c'est ma 1ère acquisition et j'imagine qu'il doit falloir le paramétrer voire l'étalonner...qui sais?
D'avance merci... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Trop nice ces nouveaux scanners chez Canon...non?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2002)

les scanners sont nice, peut-être..MAIS : comment admettre que l'acheteur d'un scanner à 100 Euros ne puisse l'utiliser que s'il détient Photoshop 7.0 (peut-être 5 ou 6 fois plus cher que le scanner !) ? ...
parce que le driver cité "natif" c'est exactement cela ! ! !..le fameux plug-in..
Je vais essayer avec Graphic Converter...

J'aime OSX quand il est simple : je lui pardonne ainsi sa lenteur d'escargot..    mais quand il faut faire des chimistrages genre windows ou pire que ce que je galère à faire est "préinstallé sous Windows XP"..; il me prend des envies de switcher..de me propulser chez Carrefour acheter un PC 2,4 Ghz à 1000 Euros...  isn't it Steve ?


----------



## Macintouch (7 Octobre 2002)

merci pour votre aide mais le problème c'est que les applications livrées avec le scanner fonctionnent sous Classic. Par contre, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait scanner avec Word...Mais il ne reconaît pas le scanner...Alors, où faut-il mettre le plug-in pour que Microsoft Word reconnaisse le scan?


----------



## ibabar (7 Octobre 2002)

euh de mémoire (je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup) il n'y a rien à étalonner...
n'oublies pas dévérouiller le tiroir (cadenas au dos)
je n'ai pas encore essayé les boutons en façade (les 3) pour voir si la symbiose est totale dans les softs!
si tu n'as pas un logiciel précité, vuescan est une bonne première approche (trial)

sinon, comme tu as le même scanner que moi (N1240U), connais-tu les différences avec le nouveau modèle Lide 30?
@+


----------



## colibri (9 Octobre 2002)

Macintouch a dit:
			
		

> * merci pour votre aide mais le problème c'est que les applications livrées avec le scanner fonctionnent sous Classic. Par contre, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait scanner avec Word...Mais il ne reconaît pas le scanner...Alors, où faut-il mettre le plug-in pour que Microsoft Word reconnaisse le scan?  *



curieux...
simple question: où as-tu lu cette info? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## colibri (9 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ibabar:</font><hr />* euh de mémoire (je ne l'utilise pas beaucoup) il n'y a rien à étalonner...
n'oublies pas dévérouiller le tiroir (cadenas au dos)
je n'ai pas encore essayé les boutons en façade (les 3) pour voir si la symbiose est totale dans les softs!
si tu n'as pas un logiciel précité, vuescan est une bonne première approche (trial)

sinon, comme tu as le même scanner que moi (N1240U), connais-tu les différences avec le nouveau modèle Lide 30?
@+   *<hr /></blockquote>

En ce qui concerne les 3 boutons en façade...ben j'ai essayé, j'attends encore qu'il se passe quelque chose  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif ...pas cool...à priori ça ne fonctionne pas sous X peut-être seulement sous 9 avec les applis fournies par Canon...tiens moi au courant si tu as réussi  à en tirer quelque chose car ça m'intéresse (ça doit quand même être pratique ces p'tits boutons... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )

Pour ce qui est du Lide 30...non je ne connais pas les différences ...désolé

Enfin une question concernant notre beau scanner: l'as-tu essayé en position verticale? j'avoue que je commence à manquer de place sur mon ch'ti bureau.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 

Tchao...@+


----------



## colibri (9 Octobre 2002)

Tiens...bizarre...j'ai créé un lien sans le faire exprès...
pas compris...

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## ibabar (9 Octobre 2002)

en fait les 3 boutons ne répondent pas non plus chez moi: j'ai essayé avec graphic converter de lancé puis photoshop
c'est vrai que c'est pratique: quand j'avais X.1.5 avec les applis canon installées, ces boutons lancaient automatiquement le scan en ouvrant le logiciel sous classic

mais bon, je ne suis pas mécontent d'avoir une solution native sous X: en tant que switcheur, OS9 était plus un boulet qu'autre chose: aujourd'hui il est définitivement viré de l'ibook!

en fait peu de différence sur le lide apparemment:
_ l'USB 2: je ne vois pas l'intérêt: transmettre plus vite OK mais encore faut-il que la cellule de scan suive...
_ une refonte de la gamme: lide 30 en remplacement du 1240 et lide 20 pour les 676 et plus ancien avec la résolution la moins bonne (par rapport à son grand frère)

je n'ai jamais essayé le scanner en vertical: j'ai juste essayé le stand le premier jour où je l'ai déballé mais la stabilité ne me semblait pas top et surtout la charnière doit déguster un max dans cette position
ce scanner est magnifique: alu brossé et ultra plat mais comme j'ai un bureau qui ressemble plus à une console, il est rangé dans une armoire et je le sors à la demande: je scanne assez peu (disons 10 pages/semaine en moyenne et le câble a rejoint mon tiroir à câble avec ceux de l'appareil photo...etc)
sans compter que la tenue du document n'est pas parfaite (les lois de l'apesanteur, n'est-ce pas mr. newton?!) malgré le rebord interne
@+


----------



## Didier Guillion (9 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />

merci pour votre aide mais le problème c'est que les applications livrées avec le scanner fonctionnent sous Classic. Par contre, j'ai vu qu'on pouvait scanner avec Word...Mais il ne reconaît pas le scanner...Alors, où faut-il mettre le plug-in pour que Microsoft Word reconnaisse le scan?
<hr /></blockquote>
Bonjour,

D'apres ce que j'ai lu (mais non testé, je ne dispose pas de Word), Word pour mac OS X accède aux scanners via la norme TWAIN.

Pour rappel, la norme TWAIN est un format standard d'accés aux scanners. Le framework TWAIN est installé par defaut avec X.2. Je pense que sur X.1 il faut l'installer "à la main".
"System/Library/Frameworks/ TWAIN.frameworks"

Ensuite, chaque constructeur de scanner fourni son pilote (dossier dont le nom se termine par .ds) et qui se loge dans :
"Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources".

EPSON fourni un pilote TWAIN en version Beta mais qui fonctionne pas mal, pour les autres constructeurs je pense qu'il faut leur demander gentilment ou cela en est...

Cordialement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Octobre 2002)

Agfa fournit une version de scanwise parfaitement opérationnelle sous OSX.1 et OSX.2    Cest un comble pour une marque qui a de plus la courtoisie de s'excuser de ne plus trop développer les drivers grand public ! le service minimum qu'ils assurent tout de même ferait bien d'inspirer d'autres fabricants... Canon en tête...
Je suis depuis plusieurs jours en relation téléphonique avec le consommateurs de Canon, et je ne lacherai pas : je veux un driver qui fonctionne sous X.2, à la rigueur via Classic à titre provisoire. Pour l'instant rien de ce qu'ils fournissent ne s'installe normalement ni ne fonctionne... 
La réponse qui consiste à dire "si vous avez photoshop ça marche" ne me satisfait pas : je n'ai pas acheté un scanner bon marché pour envisager de devoir acheter un logiciel à 1000 euros pour le faire fonctionner. Et il n'y a pas de raison que je paie 40$ pour Vuescan (qui fonctionne bien !). 
A Canon de fournir une solution.

à suivre..


----------



## Macintouch (10 Octobre 2002)

donc, Word peut tiré parti des scanners; il faut aller dans le menu Insertion et c'est bon...

Le scanner Canon gère TWAIN, non?? J'ai essayé de télécharger les pilotes pour 9 et X mais aucun des deux ne fonctionnent...Et pour le 9, il n'existe même pas un pour "partager" le scanner...Et c'est ce que je recherche, puisque mes autres utilisateurs ne peuvent pas utiliser le scanner..."erreur de disque"...

Concernant mes trois boutons, chez moi ils fonctionnent (2, car je n'ai jamais essayer celui de la messagerie...le logiciel me propose que Outlook et je veux Mail!) mais il faut ouvrir Classic avant!!


----------



## Macintouch (13 Octobre 2002)

j'ai appelé Canon mais ils ne peuvent pas m'aider...Et c'est très embêtant, car si un des utilisateurs veut scanner, il doit passer par ma session...vous voyez comme c'est chiant...Donc, je suis ouvert à toute proposition!!


----------

